# Ferry Nice to Calvi Corsica



## jerico (Feb 8, 2009)

We are hoping to travel from Nice to Calvi end of April to end May. Website
quotes anywhere from 250 to 420 pounds return for a 7 metre motorhome. 
What I would like to know, has anyone just turned up at the port and bought
a ticket? Or with only three sailings a week is it always too busy?


----------

